# Platzt die Traumhochzeit von Albert und Charlene?



## Stefan102 (29 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Gibt es bald schon wieder eine geplatzte Hochzeit? Nachdem fünf Tage vor der Trauung für Hugh Hefner (85) und Crystal Harris (25) das Liebes-Aus kam, steht Gerüchten zufolge jetzt auch die royale Hochzeit von Fürst Albert II (53) und Charlene Wittstock (33) auf der Kippe!

Nach der Traum-Hochzeit von Prinz William (29) und seiner Kate (29) im April blickt die Welt eigentlich gespannt nach Monaco, wo die nächste königliche Hochzeit Anfang Juli stattfinden soll. Nun sorgt die Braut so kurz vor der Trauung allerdings für großes Aufsehen: Charlene soll sich ein One-Way-Ticket nach Südafrika gebucht haben! Laut L'Express sei sie am Flughafen in Nizza von der französischen Polizei, auf Befehl des monegassischen Fürstenhauses hin, aufgehalten worden, als sie ihre Reise ohne gebuchten Rückflug antreten wollte. Was das wohl zu bedeuten hat? Eine verbreitete Mitteilung aus Monaco wehrt sich vehement gegen die bösen Mutmaßungen, dass Charlene kalte Füße wegen der Vaterschaftsgerüchte um Albert habe: „Diese Gerüchte haben nur das Ziel, den Ruf des Fürstenhauses zu beschmutzen und dem glücklichen Ereignis schweren Schaden zuzufügen“, steht in dieser.

Nach der letzten abgeblasenen Hochzeit hoffen wir sehr, dass diese Spekulationen wirklich nur Gerüchte sind. Wir wünschen Albert und Charlene jedenfalls alles Gute und warten gespannt auf den 2. Juli!


----------



## Franky70 (29 Juni 2011)

Auf Bildern mit ihm sieht sie eher selten glücklich aus (siehe oben).
So ein Leben im goldenen Käfig will aber auch gut überlegt sein.


----------

